# Please help me with my results



## xdopamine (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, I am 20 years old, weigh about 80kg and I have been struggling with depression and fatigue for some years now. When my fatigue started about 4 years ago my doc checked my TSH which was 2.75. Well, now after 4 years my fatigue and depression still didn't resolve and got even worse. Some days ago I read that it is still possible to have hypothyroidism with a low TSH level so I asked my doc for another check but this time with fT3 and fT4. I got my results today which are:

fT3: 2.9 pg/ml
fT4: 1.3 ng/dl
TSH: 4.64

My doc says everything is normal. However, If I am suffering from so many symptoms of hypothyroidism that I can't believe that my thyroid function is normal.
Here are some symptoms:
- Fatigue
- Depression
- Brainfog
- Strong constipation
- Carpal tunnel syndrome
- Brittle hair
- Low Vit D3 (level was 6.42 ng/dl 5 months ago) and taking vit D3 increases my fatigue
- Paleness / yellowish skin color
- Tingling legs

I don't know if I am suffering from cold intolerance but I always was the first one who closed the window at school...

I know that my sister was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and my grandmother got her thyroid glands removed and takes medication as well.

What do you think about my results?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

xdopamine said:


> Hello, I am 20 years old, weigh about 80kg and I have been struggling with depression and fatigue for some years now. When my fatigue started about 4 years ago my doc checked my TSH which was 2.75. Well, now after 4 years my fatigue and depression still didn't resolve and got even worse. Some days ago I read that it is still possible to have hypothyroidism with a low TSH level so I asked my doc for another check but this time with fT3 and fT4. I got my results today which are:
> 
> fT3: 2.9 pg/ml
> fT4: 1.3 ng/dl
> ...


Welcome to the board! AACE recommends that TSH range be 0.3 - 3.0. Are you in the UK?

So, given that, I think you are hypothyroid. Most of us feel best w/TSH down around 1 or less.

I am glad you got the FT3 and FT4 but I would love to have the ranges for those 2 tests. Sadly, ranges are not universal nor are they the same from lab to lab here in the U.S..

I think some antibodies' tests would be good also..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

You can have the above labs come back in range but yet the antibodies to the thyroid are going nutso and making the patient ever so sick.

Hypothyroid definitely causes depression and emotional roller coaster.


----------

